# Heatilator gas fireplace that won't start/ignite



## domino2332 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello,

I have a Heatilator gas fireplace model GC150 NAT that will not start.  I just bought this house and do not have a manual so I can not give much historical info.  I believe this has the IPI system and utilizes a wall switch.  When I turn on the wall switch I do not hear any clicking sounds and the pilot does not light.  I plugged a light into the transformer box under the fireplace and switched the switch on and the light did not light.  Not sure what that means but I read it in a post here.  Any thoughts on other diagnostics for this model?  THanks!


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 16, 2011)

Is it a GC150 or a GC150E ?
The "E" stands for electric ignition, and its a DSI system not IPI. There is no pilot on the E models.

If it has a 24v transformer and a grey Robertshaw or Fenwall module it is DSI.

Not sure where you are plugging the lamp in exactly. Some unit have an outlet under them, and some have a red molex connector that goes right to the transformer. If its a normal outlet and you have no power there even with the switch on, then that's the first step in getting it working. Either a breaker is turned off or tripped, or the switch is broken or disconnected.

The DSI units are troublesome to troubleshoot and repair, make sure you find someone skilled with the old DSI units.

Also, if your glass has a red or black rubber gasket on it (or on the fireplace chassis), you will need to have it replaced with a rope gasket. A dealer can get it from heatilator in 10ft sections, which is enough for that fireplace. I think that model originally had a black rubber gasket that was attached to the fireplace chassis, and the glass was just a sheet of glass that mounted tight to it. The new gasket would go in the same location, but the rope gasket lasts much longer and wont get hard and crack.

We have a lot of GC100E units around here that I have worked on, and I know the 150 is a little different but I cannot recall the difference, it might have just been one size larger.


----------

